# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Highest Restaurant

## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Highest Restaurant*

----------


## friendlygal786

wow, its so beautiful..kaha hai yeh?

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*I think, NY or Washiton.*

----------


## friendlygal786

Really...hmm ok thanx  :Smile:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Ur welcome...*

----------


## villies

wowwww wat resturents... thax for sharin

----------


## hakhan

WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!Thanx 4 sharing...btw where is this restaurant??? :Embarrassment: mg:

----------


## coolshoaib

dinner with view of whole city.

thanks for sharing

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks 4 repling*

----------


## satya5321

wow great Collection

----------


## RAHEN

i saw this restaurant in some movie...it is conjusted place..but yes view is v.nice

----------


## aragon

well its Sirocco Restauran its in  Bangrak, Bangkok b/w nice views new pic for me thx for sharing it

----------


## ahssas

hmmmm nice sharing ... very beautiful resturant ... thanks for the information aragon bhai ...

----------

